# my 5 month male pitt wont eat



## chitownpittluver (Jun 15, 2011)

i got a 5 month old pitt that wont eat....i feed em blue buffalo the puppy one but he wont eat it i got another pitt that is 3 and also eats blue buffalo but the adult formula and my lil man loves it will eat it all...so my question i guess is any ways to get him to eat his food????? or is it ok to feed him the adult formula even though he is only 5 months????? ive had plenty pitts never had this problem lol so any suggestions would be appreciated..... thank you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You can feed adult and he will be fine. I haven't fed a puppy kibble to my past two dogs. I either put them on an all lifestage food or adult and my pups grow beautifully. I've had my girl on BB lamb and rice adult and before that she was eating the Blue buffalo wilderness. She is 9 months and developing great


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

What your experiencing is normal at that age, my pup was real picky with her food from 5-8 months. If he doesn't eat put it away and try again in about an hour, if he's hungry he'll eat.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I made this thread for this very question.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27671-puppies-not-eating-well.html


----------

